# Scott Addicted



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

*Scott Addicted*
2014 Scott Addict - Unplanned but in hand and manned. 


This is the very first new bicycle I've ever bought, not counting my first MTB back in 1992, that I got as a birthday present. In fact, I haven't bought a complete bike of any kind since my Mountain Cycle MOHO back in 1999! The reason for a change in practice and a completely unplanned purchase - a friend of mine, who was buying a groupset and wheels off of my Scott CybeR1, cunningly managed to sway me towards selling him a complete bike! Therefore, lo and behold - meet a bog-standard 2014 Scott Addict 20.

















2014 Scott Addict 20 - The latest Scott's racing machine - purchased at Planet Bike Belgrade. This is the entry level model Addict, with lower grade HMF grade carbon fibre frameset (as compared to flagship HMX), specced with 10-speed components but otherwise the same as the next model up - 11-speed Ultegra equipped Addict 10.










A mix of 6700 Ultegra and 5700 105 groups and RS11 wheelset - not bad for a start and easy to upgrade in the future... But that "ain't gonna cut it" for me, so the bike was destined to be taken apart the very next day after purchase, as I had only bought it for its frameset . 


16/Jul/2014 - The day of the build. Well - tear-down and build-up. 










Now we're talking! This is how I prefer my bikes - built up from framesets! Since I've built a few new bikes (or should I say - Scott bikes) in recent years, you could say that I am addicted to it - so I thought this would be a perfect name for this Scott Addict project: "Addicted". 










Let's get down to business - Scott Addict HMF bare frame weight = 946 grams in size L/56 (pictured with press-fit BB installed @ 1019 g). I was hoping and expecting greater weight savings over my (exceptionally light) CR1 frame than only 19 g![/img]










However, a few grams here and there and the total weight savings for a functional frameset came up to 107 grams in favour of Addict vs CR1. To keep this already-long post short, you can check the details about that in the gallery.


_To be continued..._


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Addicted


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Here's a more-or-less complete and brand new Dura Ace 7900 groupset. I decided to stick with 10-speed for compatibility reasons. As this story is presented retroactively, I can say that I'm amazed with DA. STI's are so light and precise, especially on up-shifts, brakes are amazing and the carbon pedals make for noticeably easier spinning! I prefer Ultegra's front derailleur action over DA's though. 










You can check the detailed weight info and comparison with Ultegra parts in my gallery.


Having some fun - after disc brakes, will this be the next big thing in road cycling?  











And here it is, all built up together with my PRO Vibe 7s 130 mm stem, PRO Vibe 7s 44 cm handlebar and Fizik Arione CX Braided saddle (591 g for the three), 6700 Ultegra wheelset with Continental GP4000 tyres (2414 g for the set), cables and grease. The total weight is 7250 grams - which makes it exactly 400 grams lighter than my ex-CR1. 

















The frameset is very stiff due to tapered head tube, wide bottom bracket and no shock dampening in the forks. It accelerates fantastically (especially on climbs) - and amplifies the excellent Dura Ace anchors. However, it comes with a penalty - the ride is rather harsh compared to CR1's, it feels as if the tyres have 2.5-3 bars more pressure in them and the chainslap occurs regularly on small rear cogs over bumps, due to the rear fork design (and I hate chainslap with passion). 


On the other hand - the handling... oh, the handling! I know that the previous Addict has been praised for it but I am blown away now I have experienced it myself. It feels so positive and planted in the corners, while combined with super-sharp steering it makes for an outstanding ride and easily overshadows the downsides of this race-oriented frameset. 

















To recap - it has taken me some time to get used to riding the Addict, as it's nothing like CR1's "magic carpet" ride, but now I have, I find it very rewarding and don't look back. Dura Ace groupset is also a vast improvement over Ultegra and plays a great role in the grand scheme of things. Now if I could only get rid of the chainslap... 


*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Addicted


----------



## cybernck (May 27, 2009)

Here's a temporary upgrade, in the form of Mavic R-Sys fancy-pants lightweight wheelset with carbon spokes. The front wheel weighs 589 g while the rear one tips the scales at 814 grams. 

























Continental Supersonic ultra-light inner tyres for minimum rotational mass, at only 50 g each! And finally, to maximize the weight saving - a set of KCNC quick-release skewers, weighing only 45 g for the pair. 


















In total, this wheelset shaved exactly 450 grams off of the bike, as compared to Ultegra setup, totaling at 6800 grams - which happens to be on the bring of the UCI 6.8 kg weight limit . Strangely, I like the contrast of the silver rims against the matte black frameset. 


















A photo with my lightest bike so far, while I could - as I had afterwards sold the Mavic R-Sys wheelset together with my ex Scott CR1. 











*Full-size photos:* cybernck's photos :: Scott Addicted


----------

